# Sanding



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Didn't want to hijack Harry's thread so thought I would post a new one. Here is a youtube video from a great friend and woodturner with a great project that is easy and works great. Always trying to keep your sanding discs around the lathe and keep from dropping them on the floor or flying around. This project that will keep your hook and loop sandpaper close and easy to keep track of. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsK63tSbkfg


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Very simple project but it is one of those "why didn't I think of that?" ideas.

Now I need to find the time to make one before I get back on the lathe.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I wish I had thought of it to but a great simple project that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a great idea, and the video, they don't come more professional than that, also what a voice your friend has, does he work in radio or television Bernie?


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I was cracking up. That voice was perfect. 

I thought to myself at the point he explained the name... "That indeed is a Sticky Stick"


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No he doesn't work at a radio station or TV. He has been doing turning demo's for many years and he told me it took him about 7 yrs to perfect it. Alan is a good friend of mine and I can tell you he is a perfectionist.


----------



## klowwn (Aug 24, 2012)

*link bad*

The link is no longer working. Anyone have the working link? 

Thanks
Ricc Havens


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ditto.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm awaiting delivery of a heap of rare earth magnets from China Bernie.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

klowwn said:


> The link is no longer working. Anyone have the working link?
> 
> Thanks
> Ricc Havens


I believe this is the link for the video.

AAW Fundamentals Sticky Stick - A Lathe Sanding Accessory - YouTube


Mike


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. I fixed mine. Not sure what happened.

Harry I have got a bunch coming to.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Brilliant idea! It's quite simple but really helpful around the shop. Thanks for sharing.


----------

